# PRTB Registered list of Landlords



## tosullivan (25 May 2008)

I can't find this on the PRTB site anymore.  Have they stopped publishing it?


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 May 2008)

It says [broken link removed] (page 2) that the list is available for public inspection at their offices.


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 May 2008)

Update:  running the search option on the PRTB site just found this http://www.prtb.ie/pubregister.htm


----------



## tosullivan (25 May 2008)

how often do you know is this thing updated?

I know for a fact my neighbour has their house registered for about 2yrs but its not showing on there.


----------



## Captin Sobel (25 May 2008)

sueellen said:


> Update:  running the search option on the PRTB site just found this http://www.prtb.ie/pubregister.htm



There is something funky with their site. Try and find that link from within the site.. you can't its not available, its only there if you google them.. strange, interesting though to get an unfiltered register list for an entire county, it brought my browser to its knees trying to load it all.


----------

